# Strongest start to a prog lp



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Say the first 30 - 60 seconds.


Everybody knows the winner is Moody Blues "Question", but what are runners up?



.........

The start of "Windows" lp by French group, Tiaphong.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Horslips 'Book of Invasions'
Threshold 'Subsurface'


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay, let me clarify: by "strongest" I mean it hits you on the head right away - preferably off the first note.


Like Banco "Nuda" or Le Orme "Smogmagica".



.......

Horslips 'Book of Invasions' starts very gentle - with a bugle going into a soft tune.


(no idea what "Threshold" is.)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Say the first 30 - 60 seconds.
> 
> Everybody knows the winner is Moody Blues "Question", but what are runners up?
> 
> ...


The opening to Questions sounds like the Who's Pinball Wizard to me, and acoustic guitar riff, and a couple hard chords by guitar on the Who, and orchestra on the MB


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.

Speaking of The Who and hitting it right off the bat, my fav Who track , "I can see for miles".


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

hard to choose. 
Today it's an instrumental one: Profondo rosso


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Cornonstipicum by Mia (Argentina, 1978) opens with "La coronacion del Farre". A very strong opener if somewhat reminiscent of Italian bands of 4 or 5 years before.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Orlroight!

You know The Deacon has this MIA lp? Yes he does!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Apart from the weird wheezing that precedes it I'd go for 21st Century Schizoid Man.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.
That one really hits you.


----------

